
Ask HN: Do Web Browser Built-In Spell Checks Use Local Dictionary? - ghastmaster
I am curious if enabling the spell check in Firefox&#x2F;Brave&#x2F;Chrome&#x2F;Opera sends text to an outside source to be analyzed or if the dictionary and computation is done on my machine.
======
Piskvorrr
That would have been a better question on SE; alas. That said, yes, the spell
checks use a local dictionary, at least on FF. There seem to be various
extensions that _can_ check remotely, but those are definitely not enabled, or
even installed by default.

~~~
ghastmaster
Thanks for the response. What is SE?

~~~
Piskvorrr
Stack Exchange, back when it was about Q&A

